# Looking for micro prong collar



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I know that Leerburg pretty much sells everything like that. Not sure if this micro is what you are looking for:

Leerburg | Stainless Steel Micro Prong Collars


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like ordering from here, she puts a buckle on them so they are easy on, easy off.

Herm Sprenger prong collars with side release, quick release buckle|Leashes by Design


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BTW, the smaller the prongs, the greater the pinch....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It was suggested that I use a smaller prong because Lucy doesn't need a great deal of correction. Flat collars aren't enough, neighbor are martingales. So I thought of the micro prong. Do you think maybe I should look at something else? I'm open to ideas.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> BTW, the smaller the prongs, the greater the pinch....


Wouldn't have guessed that but I guess it makes sense . . . as the prongs get smaller it's more like a choke chain??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Pinch yourself with your fingers close together. Now pinch yourself with your fingers spread further part, grabbing a larger section of skin. The difference there is basically the difference in prongs


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm I thought it would be a step down instead of a step up. Lucy is pretty good in the ring now and Reilly doesn't need a prong collar at all, but I still would like a little pinch with Lucy. Any ideas of what to use?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jodie is exactly right. That's why you see so many obedience people with the small prongs. 
Don't really know what to suggest, though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You can get a nylon martingale with a side quick release buckle, and just sew in a few mini prongs in spots around the collar


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ordered what I think I was looking for from J & J. They call it a mini pinch collar. J&J Mini Pinch Collar | Mini Pinch Collar | Mini Dog Pinch Collar | Small Pinch Collar | JJ Dog
I'm going to give it a try.


----------

